# Help!..Where to print and customize label ..



## errecci (Jan 19, 2008)

Hello, this is my first post here. I'm going to launch a little fashion brand. Best place to print them ?...making a custom label...and have a good product and print ?... and sorry for my bad english


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

You would just find a local screen printer that can print your designs and ask them if they can relabel the t-shirts.

Or checkout rawtalentinc.com. They also do that type of work.


----------

